
The 115th Congress Republican Tax Bill for 2018 [pdf] - motte
https://www.budget.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/TAX%20SUBSTITUTE.pdf
======
motte
AMT Changes: The exemption and phase-out exemption amounts were increased, and
AMT is proposed to adjust with inflation. Information on pp 95-97 of the 2018
tax bill.

Just in case someone wants to compare the Alternative Minimum Tax (AMT)
changes themselves: Current federal AMT law:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/55](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/26/55)
v.s. New AMT amendments: pp 95-97 of the 2018 tax bill

------
patientplatypus
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWdfRRtAs3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWdfRRtAs3o)

